# Some cheap games at game



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2008)

Worth a mention that the have serious discounts on games at the moment

Just got far cry 2 (pc) for 20, prince of persia (360) for 24 and mass effect for  8. 1/3 off.  I wonder if they are going the way of Woolworth


----------



## SK. (Dec 26, 2008)

Not bad but I just got PoP for the 360 for £17.99 delivered from Play.


----------



## SW9 (Dec 26, 2008)

The other day I got Far Cry 2 and Fallout 3 for £20 each from HMV.


----------



## SW9 (Dec 26, 2008)

360 by the way


----------



## mauvais (Dec 26, 2008)

Far Cry 2 is the dullest game I have ever played, at least since Tax Return Simulator 3 (note: not a real game). The first thing you notice is that it looks astonishingly beautiful; I don't doubt that this is the prettiest looking game out there so far. However this plus side is slightly countered by the fact that the entire game experience is made up of you, a bastard, driving around Generic Bananaland and getting ambushed by ALL OF THE PEOPLE OF AFRICA, only to find your gun has rusted up.

In fairness, occasionally this monotony is briefly suspended and something exciting does actually happen. Some of my favourite moments included seeing a deer, getting a bus into town, driving through a puddle, mending my car's radiator with a spanner, purchasing a loaf of near date medium sliced white bread at a reduced price, and having to regularly swallow a pill because I have caught malaria (one of those things I made up). Eventually you think you have reached the end but haha! YOU HAVE NOT and you are made to do it all again somewhere remarkably similar but very slightly south.

For the price of the game I can't help thinking you could purchase a handgun and a badly damaged Montego. Then you could create your own much the same but rather more interactive experience somewhere equally barren and beautiful yet primitive and violent, like Norfolk.

2/10.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2008)

SW9 said:


> 360 by the way



FPS on a console are doomed to super fail.  If its on the PC, my PC has better graphics and controls than my 360, it also makes a lot less noise.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 27, 2008)

What you think of Farcry 2, I got this Xmass eve also at Game 
it a bit dull  driving the Jeep from mission to mission. 

Maybe I should have gone for Fallout 3


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2008)

i got gta 4 for 18 quid off play. bargin. just need to find sub £20 for fifa09 and fallout 3 & soul calibur 4 and im a very happy bunny.

dave


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> What you think of Farcry 2, I got this Xmass eve also at Game
> it a bit dull  driving the Jeep from mission to mission.
> 
> Maybe I should have gone for Fallout 3



Tell you when i get home. 

Fallout 3 is great.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Worth a mention that the have serious discounts on games at the moment
> 
> Just got far cry 2 (pc) for 20, prince of persia (360) for 24 and mass effect for  8. 1/3 off.  I wonder if they are going the way of Woolworth


We can but hope, thieving gits are always overcharging for crap.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 27, 2008)

Sunray said:


> I wonder if they are going the way of Woolworth



I doubt it; like for like sales figures up to end of Nov were up, so they're probably fairly comfortable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2008)

Lazy Llama said:


> I doubt it; like for like sales figures up to end of Nov were up, so they're probably fairly comfortable.



They have any debt though? Those sales figures profit or gross?


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2008)

For me, the sale at GAME started before Xmas - the Stratford branch had mislabelled their PC copies of Fallout 3 and (after a brief debate about the legalities of displayed prices) I snaffled one up for £10 below the RRP.  Today I splurged nearly £70 on a new graphics card in the hope that tomorrow I may be actually able to play it


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They have any debt though? Those sales figures profit or gross?



In Nov they only released sales figures, which are gross naturally.
At the end of Sept their 6-month gross profit margin was 27%, and there doesn't seem to be a huge amount of debt to be serviced, though it's difficut to find much info on that.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

since when have january sales been interpretated as businesses in trouble?


it makes no sense.


dave


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 28, 2008)

mauvais said:


> Far Cry 2 is the dullest game I have ever played, at least since Tax Return Simulator 3 (note: not a real game). The first thing you notice is that it looks astonishingly beautiful; I don't doubt that this is the prettiest looking game out there so far. However this plus side is slightly countered by the fact that the entire game experience is made up of you, a bastard, driving around Generic Bananaland and getting ambushed by ALL OF THE PEOPLE OF AFRICA, only to find your gun has rusted up.
> 
> In fairness, occasionally this monotony is briefly suspended and something exciting does actually happen. Some of my favourite moments included seeing a deer, getting a bus into town, driving through a puddle, mending my car's radiator with a spanner, purchasing a loaf of near date medium sliced white bread at a reduced price, and having to regularly swallow a pill because I have caught malaria (one of those things I made up). Eventually you think you have reached the end but haha! YOU HAVE NOT and you are made to do it all again somewhere remarkably similar but very slightly south.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 28, 2008)

mauvais - has a way with words


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2008)

i got PoP for the pc yesterday for 20 quids ( i asked my cousin for it for xmas , she couldnt find it so gave me a £30 voucher ) so ended up getting another game for a tenner , bargain!!1,

Anyway , PoP is astonishingly beautiful , im running it at 1680 / 1050 , 8xAA and full bells and whistled , and i dont think ive seen such a lovely game ever , it really is like playing an anitmated cell shaded movie.

9/10 , lost a point cos its a bit easy


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Dec 28, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> mauvais - has a way with words



he does. 


he needs to fill in another star though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Epona said:


> For me, the sale at GAME started before Xmas - the Stratford branch had mislabelled their PC copies of Fallout 3 and (after a brief debate about the legalities of displayed prices) I snaffled one up for £10 below the RRP.  Today I splurged nearly £70 on a new graphics card in the hope that tomorrow I may be actually able to play it




gamestation had it at the end of november for £14.99 on the pc , fable 2 for £19.99 on the 360 , avoid game unless you have a gift card , gamestation wins every time


----------



## keybored (Dec 28, 2008)

mauvais said:


> Far Cry 2 is the dullest game I have ever played, at least since Tax Return Simulator 3 (note: not a real game). The first thing you notice is that it looks astonishingly beautiful; I don't doubt that this is the prettiest looking game out there so far. However this plus side is slightly countered by the fact that the entire game experience is made up of you, a bastard, driving around Generic Bananaland and getting ambushed by ALL OF THE PEOPLE OF AFRICA, only to find your gun has rusted up.
> 
> In fairness, occasionally this monotony is briefly suspended and something exciting does actually happen. Some of my favourite moments included seeing a deer, getting a bus into town, driving through a puddle, mending my car's radiator with a spanner, purchasing a loaf of near date medium sliced white bread at a reduced price, and having to regularly swallow a pill because I have caught malaria (one of those things I made up). Eventually you think you have reached the end but haha! YOU HAVE NOT and you are made to do it all again somewhere remarkably similar but very slightly south.
> 
> ...



^ Pisses all over Yahtzee Croshaw


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 28, 2008)

99% of the games released this year have been utter crap. Far Cry 2 is Far from the only example of mediocrity.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> 99% of the games released this year have been utter crap. Far Cry 2 is Far from the only example of mediocrity.



bollox, fallout 3, dead space, left for dead and fifa 09 are al excellent.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> 99% of the games released this year have been utter crap.



How is this different from any other year?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> 99% of the games released this year have been utter crap. Far Cry 2 is Far from the only example of mediocrity.



bollocks! fallout 3, gears of war2, prince of persia, fable 2,  dead space, gta 4, fifa09 for a start.

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> since when have january sales been interpretated as businesses in trouble?
> 
> 
> it makes no sense.
> ...



You do know we're in a recession right?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah but when sales happen at this time of the year anyway i dont reckon it can be prooven to be a result of said recission. Game start offereing all thier games for a 5er and then i will get excited.

worse then the press some poeple on here.

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Far Cry 2 is the dullest game I have ever played, at least since Tax Return Simulator 3 (note: not a real game). The first thing you notice is that it looks astonishingly beautiful; I don't doubt that this is the prettiest looking game out there so far. However this plus side is slightly countered by the fact that the entire game experience is made up of you, a bastard, driving around Generic Bananaland and getting ambushed by ALL OF THE PEOPLE OF AFRICA, only to find your gun has rusted up.
> 
> In fairness, occasionally this monotony is briefly suspended and something exciting does actually happen. Some of my favourite moments included seeing a deer, getting a bus into town, driving through a puddle, mending my car's radiator with a spanner, purchasing a loaf of near date medium sliced white bread at a reduced price, and having to regularly swallow a pill because I have caught malaria (one of those things I made up). Eventually you think you have reached the end but haha! YOU HAVE NOT and you are made to do it all again somewhere remarkably similar but very slightly south.
> 
> ...



Crysis is infinitely prettier.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2009)

Went into Game yesterday and they were selling Race Driver GRID £20 on their site) for £35 marked down from £45 as a sale item!

The temptation to walk up to the manager and call him a cunt was strong.


----------



## _float_ (Jan 6, 2009)

I've finally ordered a load of PC components for a new kick-ass system and to celebrate I've ordered Fallout 3, Stalker and Hitman Blood Money. I have been unable to play anything new for ages now and have a large backlog of games I want to play.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2018)

Bump, as didn't really want to start a new thread just for this.

£15 cashback @ Game using TopCashBack New member signup (existing members may have this available to them as well) on any purchase over £15.

So if you haven't purchased red dead redemption 2 yet, here's a good way to get some cash back from it, the money should be returned to you by BACS (once you've given your bank details in the site, much in the same way as quidco works) around 17th Dec.

You need to sign up at this link (not an affiliate link just to be clear)

GAME New & Selected Member Deal Black Friday Sale, Discount Codes & Cashback Offers

Asdvis you read the T&Cs

Doesn't say you can't include pre-owned, but maybe risky, but if you can find 3 games in the 3 for 2 pre-owned at around £7.99 then it will essentially cost you about £2 for 3 games.

Also, for those that are trying hard to avoid lining the pockets of one Mr Ashley, then GAME should alredy be on your avoid list.

Mike Ashley becomes GAME's largest shareholder

Take into account black friday deals are also around the corner, so you may not want to dive in. Amazon are apparently doing deals starting 12th Nov to the end of Nov for Black Friday, and usually have some very good console deals included.


----------

